# webcam does not work properly



## SIFE (Oct 23, 2010)

When I open my webcam with pwcview I get green screen, my webcam is identified by Skype but doesn't streaming well. 

```
Webcam set to: 640x480 (vga) at 5 fps
Warning short read, got only 18349 of 460800 bytes
.
.
.
Warning short read, got only 19101 of 460800 bytes
^CError reading from webcam: Device not configured
```


----------



## richardpl (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm, I don't have/use webcam(s) but there are some info on mailing list so check there first.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 23, 2010)

Would you direct me direct .


----------

